# Dad's Replacement



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I lost my Dad on July 8th, he was a avid hunter and fisherman throughout his life, even trapped in his younger days. He was 87 years old. So since he is gone, i figure it is my turn to keep the fishing tradition going in our family, so here is a pic of my 4 year old grandson with his first catch of fish from a trip to a pond Sunday.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

Keep The Tradition Going. Looks Like He Had A Great Time. Have Fun. !!!! Dande


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

:G Great Job!

My son will be four in October, and I bet he has caught more fish ohio blue gills than most boys his age, I actually don't even really keep count. Fishing is fun for my whole family. My wife has caught several fish ohio blue gill also. 
Won't be long before they both pass me up on the two pounder I caught last fall. 

Fishing is forever.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Like my Father told me the day before he passed and we were talking about my son and fishing...he told me to keep him at it...nice looking mess of gills.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss Ron.

Congrat's on the new partner... Way to go young pro ! ! ! !


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

My mom passed away when I was 3 and my dad raised me and my sister as a single parent he had to work alot to make ends meet so we never had the chance to fish but about 3 years ago we went fishing together for the 1st time he was not in good health I wheeled him out to the pond and we caught gills all day long he s still kickin but his health is worse so get it while you can.

thats a great pic and some nice gills. just thought I would share my little story


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Ron,
Sorry you lost your Dad, but I'm sure you have countless & priceless memories. Good for you & your Grandson...your Dad's legacy lives on!
Check out the "newbie" thread in the Fish on the Fly forum for pictures of my 2 1/2 year old Granddaughter flyfishing & her 1st fly caught gill.
Mike


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry about your dad. It's good your keeping the tradition going. Hopefully he'll be an outdoorsman for his whole life too.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember,,, what comes around , goes around.
When it becomes your time to go, you can leave a lasting impact on the grandson and the traditon continues on for generations to come.
You are doing the right thing Ron.
Teach him to respect and care for what he likes to do and you will not be sorry.
Nice start to his memories of fishing with gramps.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

When my son was 4, we'd hit ponds and fish no more than 2 hours at a time. When he was just out of 3rd grade, I took him out in my small boat, and I was estatic when he fished the whole time, and wanted to stay longer. Now he's 12 and I would put him up against any 12 year old, and most adults. The kid can really fish! What I'm saying is, don't burn him out early- leave when he is ready, and if he wants to hunt for snake eggs, frogs, or whatever, let him, but don't let him get too far away, so you can see him if he gets into trouble. Have fun, and enjoy yhis time that you will have together. Rob


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

10 years old and DYING to go fishin!! Bought him a new baitcaster yesterday. He practiced flipping in the house all afternoon yesterday and morning today... He's got it BAD. He even removed the hooks from teh Wiggle Wart before practice!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

It's really great to see kids so excited about fishing! My boy tried a baitcaster a couple of years ago, but gave it up because of backlashes. I can't wait for some warm weather!

Rob


----------

